# The Rifle Hunt (Did you get one)



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So how have you all done on the rifle hunt? Any pics?


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

Last week, several poeple said all this new snow won't move the deer. Well it did and in a big way. Two weeks ago on the muzzy hunt, I saw about 30 bucks in 3 days. I did not even see a single deer today and not even a single track in the snow. Anywhere!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

The deer won't start moving until the storm breaks. Would you walk around in a blizzard?


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

The force was with me this morning; I shot my two point at 0800 and had it in the truck before the rain and snow started to fly. I shot him around Parrish trail area. Don't have any pic's but I will be having a wonderful back-strap barb-Q in a couple of weeks with my family to celebrate.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

As you post....let's see some pics!


----------



## foxhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

The weather sucked for the first half of the day, and then was great for the rest. We seen 5 bucks. The biggest was a 4 point with an ears width spread. The snow was great for tracking all afternoon.
Foxhunter


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

This is in the Archery forum but you asked for it, so here it is again.

I went out with my daughter to hunt buckies this morning. I was excited to help her get her first deer. I have never thought that it was too tough to "just get a deer". We rode the horses since she isn't much into hiking. We didn't see squat. Well I saw one deer but wasn't sure what it was at first light and quite a ways away. I figured that I'd get closer and then look again if it was still there. It wasn't. Anyway, like many others, as the weather turned bad we got off the mountain. We drove home and she took a nap as I picked up my bow and headed back out. I decided to hunt an area that was not in the extended unit but was having an opening day for the "Any weapon" hunt. I chose my bow and sat in a ground blind anticipating great things. I had two spikes and a two point come by but not what I was looking for. Finally a 4 point buckie came in. I thought that it wasn't too big but not too small. I started thinking of my future. My daughter has a Henry Mountains Buffalo tag. I have tags in Montana and Wyoming for Whitetail. All of these hunts are in the second half of November when the extented units seem to get good. I "NEEDED" to stick this buckie. I drew back and let her rip.............................................This is the result.








I can't believe it. This is the second tree this year that I have hit while shooting at a buckie. The only difference between this tree hitting and the one that I had previously this year was the fact that this one had blood on it and had hit the tree after a complete pass through. Thirty yards from the point of impact was laying this cute buckie. As Epek told me, "Hey, it's a Pope and Young buck, that's a good thing." He's not a toad but man that was fun. I was by myself but I had my video camera rolling for the whole thing. I had an absolute ball.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice job grousehunter, although most of you might know I don't encourage shooting small bucks it's your choice to make your choice and mine to make my choice so nice job, he looks like he has a good body on him and that's what he's for. Also really nice job elk22hunter wish I could get one that big with a bow.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Well as my name implies, I am firstly a bird hunter. I happen to love to eat deer and the original purpose for hunting is to eat. I do agree we should all be selective on what we harvest. I was after a tender tasty treat not a tough eating monster. Were I was hunting there are plenty of great old four points and quite a few five points. I knew the weather was turning and have very few days off, so as a buddy and I were sitting on the mountain watching the storm clouds rolling towards us I saw a walking freezer full of meat and took him. He was a two year old and obviously not very smart, so yes he may have grown larger if I would have passed him up. He was not ever going to be anything impressive and there are plenty of smart monsters on the Wasatch front, so as far as I am concerned there is no loss either way. If I wanted a monster I could have froze my but off on a thirty-degree slope and waited for something else. There are plenty of big deer on the Wasatch front for the really hardcore deer hunters that want a nasty hike in and out. So now I have freed up the five does that were with him to breed with the big boys.


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

grousehunter, could you please PM me the location of one of those tough old 4 or 5 points. I don't want to see all those big bucks killing each other over just a few does next month. Please!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

rigetops, PM sent. Hope that helps, good luck the roads will be packed with hunters, but some good boots will take you to where you need to be.

grousehunter


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

grousehunter said:


> So now I have freed up the five does that were with him to breed with the big boys.


They weren't with him; he was with them.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Good point, just like any other relationship with a woman. :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

grousehunter said:


> Well as my name implies, I am firstly a bird hunter. I happen to love to eat deer and the original purpose for hunting is to eat. I do agree we should all be selective on what we harvest. I was after a tender tasty treat not a tough eating monster. Were I was hunting there are plenty of great old four points and quite a few five points. I knew the weather was turning and have very few days off, so as a buddy and I were sitting on the mountain watching the storm clouds rolling towards us I saw a walking freezer full of meat and took him. He was a two year old and obviously not very smart, so yes he may have grown larger if I would have passed him up. He was not ever going to be anything impressive and there are plenty of smart monsters on the Wasatch front, so as far as I am concerned there is no loss either way. If I wanted a monster I could have froze my but off on a thirty-degree slope and waited for something else. There are plenty of big deer on the Wasatch front for the really hardcore deer hunters that want a nasty hike in and out. So now I have freed up the five does that were with him to breed with the big boys.


 :?: :?: :roll:


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

so 1-I you have never taken a small buck? so you hunt for horns and not meat? cuz your not going to get much out of your horns but memories. and my two point this year is going to have a ton of memories. and it also gave me twenty three pounds of dinner. little bucks are just the same.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Nice job grousehunter, although most of you might know I don't encourage shooting small bucks it's your choice to make your choice and mine to make my choice so nice job, he looks like he has a good body on him and that's what he's for. Also really nice job elk22hunter wish I could get one that big with a bow.


I don't think he was bagging on you for shooting a forkie. Ol' 1-eye is a little blunt and has him some of them there wire mesh gloves if you know what I mean.
:wink:

Congratulations on your deer. Enjoy him this winter.


----------



## hurleyman (Oct 14, 2007)

No luck here. Hiked all over the tops and never saw anything. So I moved down a ways and saw lots of does and had sweet shot at a spike but I have a hard time shooting the little guys so I just watched him in my scope. The temperature was droping fast and the clouds were coming in low plus I had a really rough ride on my polaris 500 back to camp. The last I wanted was to ride a nasty trail in the fog. When I got back to camp it was snowing really good and I had a huge headache from the nasty ride so I packed up and came home. No time off at work this year so I'm done hunting this year. 

When I lived in Nevada I justified shooting the little guys because it takes an avg. 3 years to get a deer tag so usually on the last day if we didn't get anything better we would get the little guys so we had some meat. However in Utah you usally can hunt if not every year its every other year so I give the little guys a chance. Plus Utah has the dedicated hunter which allows you with 9 chances over three years to bag 2 deer. Just my opinion not trying to offend anyone.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to everyone if my post seemed mean spirited, leftovers from the DWR forum (seemed like every one that reported taking a small deer was attacked). I like to eat deer and the old ones just aren't as good.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay like Tree said I can sound blunt sometimes, I wasn't trying to put you down on your deer, I'm not gonna lie of course I have shot my fair share of small bucks but lately for my past deer season I have decided to pass on the little ones and let them grow, not to say bagging one of them isn't fun but I just like to know I passed on them, if you want to shoot them, that's okay I don't encourage it, but I don't excourage it either. Just my way not to shoot small bucks, if you want to that's fine with me I just don't. As for being a meat and horn hunter, I keep ever rack I get, it reminds me of the day I dropped the buck, and yea it is a little funner to think back on a big buck than a small one. I eat ever bit of deer in my freezer every year, and if I don't draw a buck tag, I get a doe tag because I have to have that taste of venison, I love deer meat and wild game and serously don't know if I could live long without it.


----------



## YaleB (Oct 22, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=492&start=40

My first buck!


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I didn't have a tag, but helped a buddy get his first deer. He has been hunting for a couple of years but had never been able to get it to come together. Well this year was different. What a great buck for a first. 100 yards and 1 shot. It is 22" inches wide.








this is my brother with the buck.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

your picture does not show


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I shot him around Parrish trail area.


We did the same. Saw a few bucks as the fog and snow moved though. We only taged one.


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

The opening day you dream of. A foot of fresh snow nice and cold, passed on three small bucks, looking for one of the two, I have been watching all summer, Found him @ 4:30 on Saturday with six of his girlfriends right were I hoped he would be when the snow let up. My third wall hanger in six years.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

thats a nice buck!


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW Huntress...................can I come hunting with you?????


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Outstanding! :!: :!: :!:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Huntress, may I be your grasshopper.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I just fixed the pic to my post.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

filled it tonight! one shot.


----------



## hurleyman (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice bucks everyone. Wish I was out there right now instead of at sitting here at work.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

> Hurleyman: Nice bucks everyone. Wish I was out there right now instead of at sitting here at work.


+1


----------



## stockton (Sep 26, 2007)

Well the area I started at the weather was really bad and we decided to try a few areas around Ogden. Saw lots of does and passed up one small buck on Sunday.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

nice looking bucks, congrat's to you all. dang i wish i would have bought a tag


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

Four buddies and I hiked our butts off and saw a bunch of does and fawns and nothing else. As we were driving down the dirt road we saw a group of does with one tiny two point. Kind of disappointing since we were doing it the right way and saw nothing, but if we were road hunters we probably would've at least got one. Oh well, it's all about much more than the harvest.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Well this has been a great year my songot his first deer on the muzzleloader pic's under my sons first buck under the muzzleloader side. then my wife and i filled up on opening. Her first buck also. We spotted 4 bucks at 600 yards feeding across the hill just up from a flat. I pulled out the bino's and saw one little 4x4 and 2 2points along with another buck that i could not get a good llok at his horns, he kept lowering his head to feed. I was a little worried because there wasn't much for cover between them and us. but my wife was game so we made a play. The deer where feeding south on us toward private grounds there was a fence and posted signs all over and these deer where just 15yards this side of the fence. I told my wife if they spook they will jump that fence and be gone for good. we started sneaking toward them and found a small ravine only 2' deep but enough for use to make some ground it came to an end 300 yards away. Not good! I told my wife to stay right behind me and stop exactly when i did and we started off again slower this time. as the deer would feed we would move, once a head came up we stopped. this happend for another 100 yards and what felt like hours. we started again and "SNAP" i steped on a twig while looking at the deer the 4 point was looking right at me along with the other buck. The two 2points had gone to the fence and layed down in the thick sagebrush on the corner. I told my wife we are busted get up here and sit down with your legs in front of you for a rest. (I did the same) I put up the 30.06 and watched the 4 point cross hairs right on him but he was turned to us looking right at us. I told my wife to shoot as soon as she was on him. she said i can't see him " eh's right there I wispered a little more eger" shoot or he's going to bolt. which one she asked " any one i moaned. Just then the 4 point turned broad side. and looked for his escape route. I told her shoot him he's about to run!!! she said i can't see him. I could not wait any longer so i sent one to him. He mule kicked and ran 10 yards and stopped. i sent another bullet to him and told my wife to pick her deer and shoot. my deer ran 25 yards and piled up the other deer stopped and looked around. my wife opened fire with her 243. one "miss" i yelled Two " Low" i yelled again the deer started running north along the fence all except the mistery buck who jumped the fence. 3 shots "high i yelled" a few swear words came from my wifes beautiful mouth. 4 shots then i shot a rock in front of the deer to see if they would stop it worked i told my wife to take he time with her next shot boom the deer jumped but did not act like it was hit. the 2 bucks dissapered into a ravine i didn't even know was there in the flat. i handed my wife my rifle and said get ready. the deer never came out. my wife started crying really crying " i cann't believe i missed she yelled I said they never came out of the ravine and it does not go up the hill so lets go look. I told her to calm down and started reloading the guns I gave her my 06 and told her to use it becase i knew for sure it was on. and started reloading her 243 while we walked to the ravine. as we got closer she started to get worried again I said just calm down honey and we will see what's in the ravine. just as we crested the edge of the ravine about 16ft down the bucks where right below me and started running my wife yelled get down as the 2 point she had hit earlier (that we did not know) came over the edge I dropped and boom the deer dropped. my wife scream so loud that people in montana heard her. then she hugged me and started to cry again. I was so happy after looking over her buck we made our way to mine. My first 4 point not a monster but i finally got that out of the way. 2 first on opening my wifes first deer and my first 4 point here are some pics









my wife and her nice big 2 point








my 4 point he is only 3 and i will say they have good genes for this kind of growth. I wish i would have let him go 2 more years. 








where we are together. the happy couple.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Good Bucks one hunting fool. 

Hey todays the last day in the southern region so how did it go?


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

You shot your wife's 4 point? That's cold! :shock: 

Rut


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

RuttCrazed said:


> You shot your wife's 4 point? That's cold! :shock:


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Both nice bucks and a great story! Congrats to you both, and your son as well!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Good on ya'all!


----------

